# Magic 3/2



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2012)

Met up with Gmcunni and Madroch at magic.  Day started out cloudy and eventually turned sunny except for the top 1/3rd.  Snow was not too heavy and obviously had been cutup yesterday but coverage was good most everywhere.  2 twilight zones, a green line, all of black line except for black magic, broomstick, hallows, some woods jrmagic showed me last year and a few others thrown in.  Great day and great company.  Redline was closed, assuming for the comp and we respected that.  It was hard riding the lift all day and not going after it but I saw a few people do some unneccesary damage to the lower steeper part.  We did cut in from black line twice and hit that, but that's it.  When the sun came out, the lower half started to get a bit gooey but I was shot by then so it was probably more me then anything else.

Had to be a bit careful in the woods as i hooked alot of snakes but at least you can go in the woods.  Did manage to scare the shit out of myself by dropping an unexpected 5 footer on the east side.  I just had no idea it was there and BOOM, flat landing.  Oh and Gary and I are much closer after today....  sorry bout the jacket gary.

I have a very short vid i'll put up later.  Not much but for those interested in seeing 40 seconds of today, it'll be here.



Yes, Mikey1 too.  nice to see him again.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2012)

awesome day.

nice bumping into you Pat... or perhaps tackle is a better word. sorry about your poles.

Good to see Mikey1 too,


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2012)

Today was all about LINES.
i was startled as i walked in the lodge to see a line to buy tickets. By the time i got booted up and ready to go i was 25th in line to buy a pass.







Once on the hill it was more lines-


Green Line





Black Line





Red Line







as for lift lines-  NONE.


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a crowded trail from today...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2012)

Great day.. Short vid to follow when I get home.


----------



## makimono (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice! I thought I saw you bumping down Redline...do your pants have like maroon arrows on the knees?

Wicked fun day!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2012)

some vid i shot



(too tired to wait for it to finish so posting now)


----------



## Madroch (Mar 2, 2012)

Straight from magic to a dinner party... Need tooth picks for my eye Lids- and advil for legs and back.


----------



## k123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Today was my first time at Magic and it was great.  Glades were pretty thin but it was still awesome and I made it home in one piece.  :smile: Such deep powder!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice pics and videos.  I so wanted to get up there today...  The weather report for Saturday just changed, so I might risk going on Sunday.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 3, 2012)

Good stuff!  Heading over there now.  32 and light rain in Claremont.  Yee-haw!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2012)

Vimeo won't load my vid-- I can't figure out how to get the you tube link properly in the wraps....


----------



## Abubob (Mar 3, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Vimeo won't load my vid-- I can't figure out how to get the you tube link properly in the wraps....



Just use the part of the address after the last slash.

For isntance with "http://youtu.be/atA-TXpNWlc" just put atA-TXpNWlc between the YOUTUBE brackets.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2012)

2knees said:


> Oh and Gary and I are much closer after today....  sorry bout the jacket gary.





gmcunni said:


> awesome day.
> 
> nice bumping into you Pat... or perhaps tackle is a better word. sorry about your poles.



Good to hear you two hooked up!

When did 2knees get a ski quiver?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay- here is vimeo version... when it converts... black line and magician...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2012)

I offered to duct tape Gary's jacket... smart man declined...I think the pole is a goner though...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2012)

I broke the code and am ashamed of myself. 

Would have made great POV tho.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

I have whiplash. Expect to hear nfrom my lawyer


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2012)

So pissed I missed this right now! :angry:

Glad you guys got some good skiing in though!

Did any of you run into Woodcore and MTN-FUN?


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got back from Sugarloaf. Was going to use the rest of the week to rest but when they issued a storm warning of 12"+ I decided I couldn't miss the opportunity. I had some vouchers for Magic and have been dying to go so it was an easy decision. The hill was in good shape.  I heard one of the lifties say it was "far from bottomless" my first ride up and that certainly rang true. Hit a rock on Magician and double ejected. Landed on another rock. I was pissed because i knew it was a bad idea to ski it but did anyway. Nonetheless it was an awesome day! Goniff and Talisman were my personal favs but Broomstick to Blackline was good early on too. Skied the bottom of Redline but got yelled at by patrol. Thought it was open, cut in from Blackline, there were no ropes up. Oh well.

Some pics (none of which I am the subject of):

Goniff:





















Disappearing Act:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought I recognized a face yesterday.


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 3, 2012)

Couple of me:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad you all enjoyed it. I guess I will get after the woods when ot softens up again.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2012)

mediamogul said:


> Disappearing Act:



we tried twice to find the entrance to Disappearing Act but failed. Looks nice in there.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> we tried twice to find the entrance to Disappearing Act but failed. Looks nice in there.



Looks really nice... sorry we missed it... I blame Bvibert...


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> we tried twice to find the entrance to Disappearing Act but failed. Looks nice in there.



We didn't have the easiest time finding the entrance. Its off of 33 & 1/3 a little ways up from magic carpet. Some good low angle trees. Pretty much just one route down. 

Wanted to ski the wardrobe too but opted out because the cover in the hallows was just skiable. Especially after magician took me out.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2012)

mediamogul said:


> We didn't have the easiest time finding the entrance. Its off of 33 & 1/3 a little ways up from magic carpet. Some good low angle trees. Pretty much just one route down.
> 
> Wanted to ski the wardrobe too but opted out because the cover in the hallows was just skiable. Especially after magician took me out.



Hallows had alot of stuff lurking just underneath.


----------



## hammer (Mar 4, 2012)

Had to link to a few additional pictures I took...

Looking down Magician...picture doesn't capture the pitch, it's pretty steep.






Looking up Vertigo...completely natural and at a more manageable pitch for YT:






Wish this place wasn't 2+ hours from home, I'd definitely be there more often.


----------



## k123 (Mar 4, 2012)

mediamogul said:


> We didn't have the easiest time finding the entrance. Its off of 33 & 1/3 a little ways up from magic carpet. Some good low angle trees. Pretty much just one route down.
> 
> Wanted to ski the wardrobe too but opted out because the cover in the hallows was just skiable. Especially after magician took me out.



Good choice the wardrobe was even thinner than the hallows.  I can't wait to get back to magic when there is a good base.


----------



## mediamogul (Mar 4, 2012)

hammer said:


> Had to link to a few additional pictures I took...
> 
> Looking down Magician...picture doesn't capture the pitch, it's pretty steep.
> 
> ...



Up Your Sleeve to Vertigo has become my favorite East Side route. Mystery is a fun one too when the cover is good. It has more of a bowl shape to it. That's one reason that I love this mountain. It has such an amazing variety of interesting terrain for a relatively small hill.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> we tried twice to find the entrance to Disappearing Act but failed. Looks nice in there.


 The entrance is about 10 feet skiers right from the bottom of green line.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> The entrance is about 10 feet skiers right from thebottom of green line.



our 2nd attempt to find it we came down mystery hoping to make the right but found we were too low and didn't want to hike back up.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 5, 2012)

So you guys skied lower mystery? :blink:  That must have been fun. It was ravaged by the flooding this year though I never hiked up to look at the damage first hand.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> So you guys skied lower mystery? :blink:  That must have been fun. It was ravaged by the flooding this year though I never hiked up to look at the damage first hand.



by lower mystery i assume you are referring to the flat runout, that SUCKED! we hit it twice.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> by lower mystery i assume you are referring to the flat runout, that SUCKED! we hit it twice.



you mean the riverbed chasm.. yikes!


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> some vid i shot
> 
> 
> 
> (too tired to wait for it to finish so posting now)



Sweet vid


----------



## RobynV (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks great guys! I wonder how long Magic runs into the spring? Be great if they could make 1st or 2nd wknd of April but may be wishful thinking....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> Sweet vid



i cringe when i watch my first run down green line.


that shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 6, 2012)

2knees said:


> i cringe when i watch my first run down green line.
> 
> 
> that shit is embarrassing.



It looks very uneven under - what - 8 inches? plus all the brush. How could anyone possibly get any sort of rhythm?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 6, 2012)

I was also out skiing at Magic on Fantastic Friday!! Hit it from the opening bell until around 3:30 when the legs finally steered me into the Black Line Brew Pub for a few Heady Toppers. As described above the skiing was pretty fantastic although you had to watch it in the woods and on some of the steeper pitches as the cover was not uber deep. I got up ended twice by down trees lurking just below the surface, a small price to pay for fresh turns in the pow! 

Pretty good crowd out on the hill for a Friday none the less no lift lines and a solid 20,000 feet of vertical. 

Took a few pictures and threw together a short video. I do have more footage but unfortunately not a ton of free time to put it together. 

Enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> I was also out skiing at Magic on Fantastic Friday!! Hit it from the opening bell until around 3:30 when the legs finally steered me into the Black Line Brew Pub for a few Heady Toppers. As described above the skiing was pretty fantastic although you had to watch it in the woods and on some of the steeper pitches as the cover was not uber deep. I got up ended twice by down trees lurking just below the surface, a small price to pay for fresh turns in the pow!
> 
> Pretty good crowd out on the hill for a Friday none the less no lift lines and a solid 20,000 feet of vertical.
> 
> ...


Nice!  That looks like it didn't suck!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

I need to hit those woods in the 3rd pic.  I think i know where that is but i've never gone in.

that looks like $ right there.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 6, 2012)

RobynV said:


> Looks great guys! I wonder how long Magic runs into the spring? Be great if they could make 1st or 2nd wknd of April but may be wishful thinking....



That all depends on the weather and the snowpack. Last year we ran until April 10th.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 6, 2012)

2knees said:


> I need to hit those woods in the 3rd pic.  I think i know where that is but i've never gone in.
> 
> that looks like $ right there.




It wasn't to bad!! :wink:


----------



## Marcos17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great shots everyone.

On a side note, with the warm weather forecasted for today and tomorrow, what's anyone's best guess on what the cover will be like this Saturday?  I want to take my GF to Magic (her maiden voyage) but she's not all that keen on dodging rocks and stumps all day...

We will most likely head up regardless, but just wanted to get a heads up on what I can expect (especially on the natural trails) after the warm up!

Cheers


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 7, 2012)

Coverage shouldn't be a problem on Saurday. It will start out pretty firm on Saturday though as night time temps will be in the low teens so you'll be on the groomers. Hopefully the sun softens it up a little later in the day. If you staying overnight, Sunday looks to be the better of the 2 days with warmer temps.


----------

